# stabilizing old finish/paint



## schwinny (Jun 26, 2007)

What's anybody using to stabilize old paint surfaces? For instance after cleaning off the dirt and loose powdery rust...if I don't want to restore anything (I like a well-used, patina look) can you use an exterior type of clear satin polyurethane?
I've seen a few old bikes that this had been done to and they looked pretty good. Keeps the moisture out and seals the surfaces.

Any ideas or comments?

schwinny


----------



## revelution_resto (Aug 25, 2007)

another idea that is fairly cheep is going to wal mart and geting a .94 cent can of clear spray paint.take all chrome componets off along with any intenonaly duall components.and spray the painted area frame,luggage rack,fenders(if they are not chrome).another way is to use a spray plastic coat you should be able to pick up at a hard where store.this method is more costly and dose not look as grate as the clear coat Idea.another way  for show bikes that dont see any wather is to use spry on wax for cars.


----------

